

Sites that connect designers and developers (like builditwihtme) - tkredmondwa

http://builditwith.me/   is the only one i know that brings together designers and developers, who want to leverage each others' services and create start-ups or work on ideas.&#60;p&#62;Do you know of any other similar sites?
======
winestock
There's Forrst. <http://forrst.com/>

